# How to set up a low-cost, over-9000-calories-per-day fat diet while living in Canada?



## John Smith (May 29, 2017)

*How to set up a low-expensive, over-9000-calories-per-day Canadian-fashioned fattening diet at Mtl??*


Sincerely, I should admit I've got kinda _dissapointed_ to realize how there be pretty difficult to set up as "feeder" , in a nevertheless metropolitan city famous for its multiculturally dense foodie culture like Montreal, an average-class greasing diet which offsets a daily caloric intake capable to get north over the 3-4000 calories per day. 

*Especially*, when you just fixed as mutual goal within your dearest opposite-sex pal, recently boosted out again from one's umpteenth short-term pessimistic-oriented mindset periods about her weight gain issue while desire wholeheartedly turning her sometimes-not-so-thin-anymore-sometimes-unexpectedly-slowdown-south-to-the-size-chart-again self into a wishfully obese one, to make overdriving her somewhat still-overly high metabolism of hers by quadrupling casually her already, equally overindulgent caloric intake... either according mere mental calculation based on x and y points, a forward-looking, likely-pionnering-to-Canadian-standards, *over-9000 cal/day! *

An easy way perhaps in some countries like USA where beachball-sized burgers exists at an low cost above all in any street corner and where even the littiest sauce-seasoned salad purchased into a fast food resto may bending any average vegan denizen_* into the double-chairing-blimp lane in a matter of months*_ [to every member from American citizenship here, I beg to y'all by advance your pardon for these _clichés_] ... but not in a country where high-quality wines, cheese culture, poutines, queues-de-castor, salt, heads of State granted by humorous surnames and the CH team pathetically defeated year-after-year are factually the only single things here which surrounds in an utterly manner overall our both belts and daily lives.


And just in case you recommand me the famous heavy cream diet... every content of this sort can't overreach the 500ml legal barrer, so I must probably purchase on the Web 10-15 gallons biweekly via States-or-France web import aaaaaaaa-nd it looks too-much expensive on a monthly basis according few glances and a quick assessment. I can still purchase thirty 500ml local cans in the same pace here buuuut!... still kinda expensive in an monthly basis too. 


*Sooo... every single idea or experience detail might be helpfully welcomed on this thread, people. *


#whenyouloudtohelpbutnotloudtohelp #heeeeelp #tooproudtoloudtohelp #


----------



## Tad (May 30, 2017)

Honestly that post was pretty hard to read, but I think I caught the main points. So, in response :

1) quadrupling her calories probably is not realistic, on an ongoing basis, and I suspect that very few people manage 9000 calories a day. That much food becomes a real chore, I suspect. And then there is likely a health impact.

2) that said, to get a lot of calories cheaply you should look at variety and a lot of home cooking, and plan on snacking steadily all day. So yes some cream and probably some horribly unhealthy sweet things from a store (pop tarts, cheap basic donuts from a discount store, etc), cook up some rich muffins or biscuits and prepare them with butter and jam to eat later. Sweet drinks like juices or sweet ice tea or soda (also not healthy... you see the trend?), salads with rich salad dressings, poutine for a snack, lots of whole milk, big portions of home cooked meals...

3) time is a gainers friend. It doesn't all have to happen right away.


----------



## John Smith (May 30, 2017)

Tad said:


> Honestly that post was pretty hard to read, but I think I caught the main points. So, in response :
> 
> 1) quadrupling her calories probably is not realistic, on an ongoing basis, and I suspect that very few people manage 9000 calories a day. That much food becomes a real chore, I suspect. And then there is likely a health impact.
> 
> ...





Tad said:


> Honestly that post was pretty hard to read, but I think I caught the main points. So, in response :
> 
> 1) quadrupling her calories probably is not realistic, on an ongoing basis, and I suspect that very few people manage 9000 calories a day. That much food becomes a real chore, I suspect. And then there is likely a health impact.
> 
> ...



Calorie dense foods like pastries or dairy products (especially when homemade) same as an induglent daily snacking could be extra fattening, I know. :happy: 
Only, she already manage by herself to do all of this since years : and it working as well but only because her metabolism starts to slowdown a bit with age, just enough to manage to shed off herself from a skinny 117lbs to to a hourglasslike-figured 125lbs at her late teen years then a fluctuating spoon-figured 130-to-140-or-150lbs onto a tallish, endomorphic-built body. As her family have both athletic predispositions and a tendency to gain substantial amounts of extra weight as easily they loses it unless to be a woman in motherhood (from there, they starts instead to getting definitively plump even obese) , the slightest extra work makes her loses one-or-two pants size lesser. Also, she tend to fall ill two-three time per year so she really the kind of girl who can blotaing up herself 10-20lbs heavier in a matter of weeks even days for lately be unable to go further once the 150-60lbs chubby threshold attained then loses almost anything just after a flu period or work overtime. 

Hence why the only solution I found to her is to casually extend her already-indulgent caloric intake (she eat usually 2-3000cal per day consiting of six calorie dense meals, continual snacking and few bodybuilding shakes... 3500-to-4000cal while her bursts of glutonny crisis in-weekend) so that she outmatches her own metabolic intake - she burn merely circa 2000cal per day at rest. Probably around the 2700-to-3000 while at her formely prime condition (because she was far much physically-active a couple of years ago. Literally a standard lesser athlete before with 10 hours of out-of-work physical activity at a weekly rate) and perhaps not so far when she fall ill or work overtime - thus fatten up at a steady pace. Arriving soon to her mid-twenties, she weighs now between 130 to 140 pounds though her silhouette lasts spoon-shaped even at her slimmiest, so she starts to squeeze more-and-more into clothes which before she managed to outgrowing only when she was into her 150-60lbs. 
Her goal since I know her is to reach the 225lbs lane because she still found since her teenage years the idea to grown up very obese was and is always been appealing to her. Also, she came from a community where be a supersized woman is practically inherent to their cultural beauty social standards same as mine, so there a very few people amongst her countryfellowing entourage who try to bodyshame her about this wish.
To her, the simple fantasm to bulge out overall with an immense spherical baby bump stucking out a couple of inches further forwards her self, cheeks looking still-overfilled like a chipmunk, gobbling-down doublechin coiling beneath her both jawline and neck, bodily roundness, bloated limbs and all are her body goals so that everytime I or somebody notice her face getting rounder, got a burgeoning flab beneath her underchin or that her usually banal step tend to turn more-and-more into a gibberish waddling (she got a spoon-shaped body, so everytime she reach the 150-60 lane her upper thigh gap vanishes completely and her both hips and bottom double in size in sort her body balance tend to make every move she did somewhat fairly yet noticeably ponderous and wavering) , she blushes jovially. But it turn now to be unsatisfying and vain to her so she done by thinking she's condemned to remain beneath the overweight lane unless having babies. 


Hence why I seek to something which can looking somewhat titanescly fattening at a short-term basis but have for goal to keep the pace at long-term - let's say, one-year along - so she can maintain the fat progress steady, be encouraged by my daily fatspo-centered optimism towards her and, of course, wasn't so much expensive to us. I am aware about the fact we wing off above something of extremely _extreme_ even for many of the most hardcore gainers/feedees here (unless to be one of these famous MSSBBWs models managing to eat 12-to-30k cals/day, a Japanese female foodie, an olympic-level professional swimmer-or-heavylifter nay be simply Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson!) and parallely somewhat extremely high into the whole socially-unwritten Gaining/Feederism/Bodybuilding Barometer ( everything over 9000 is insane btw... ^^ sorry about that crazy Dragon-Ball-Z-related pun. My geeky Side :/ ) but she and I are aware about the risks and she's okay with that as much it doesn't means gobbling down any of those 2-liters hardcore-gainers shakes each valuing over-10k cal which for that and that only was the only thing she is absolutely not okay... yet  : she seemed shocked, intruigued and fascinated simultaneously by that last point the last time I spoked with her about that. Though she's open to allow me to extend her caloric intake much further if the diet will work well the three first months.


----------



## DiDiZia (May 30, 2017)

A couple months ago, I went on a very stupid diet. I started only eating one meal, and exercising for a couple hours every day. The results? I 'relapsed', and begun eating the calorie rich foods I'd usually eat. My favourite £1 chocolate cake, crisps, lots of homemade BBQ wings, plenty of chips and breads (bloody carbs!), etc.
I managed to gain 1 and half stones (21 pounds) in what must've been 2-3 weeks.
Why did this happen? Well, you see, when you suddenly restrict you caloric intake, it 'shocks' your body into what those in the health/weight loss community call "starvation mode". Your body begins to lower its metabolism, and the food that you do eat will be stored away in your body as fat.
This is the primary reason why the majorty of people who lose weight gain it all back and more. Their calorie restriction is too extreme, so when they come off their diets and start eating normally, they gain all their weight back.
I'm now only lowering my caloric intake by about 100 or so calories, and am losing weight steadily at around 1-2lbs a week.

The point I'm trying to get across? Maybe you can try the "starvation mode" tactic, haha. I don't know how reliable it is, though. If you insist on trying, proceed with caution!

One tip on how I ballooned to over 300lbs:
Eating most of my food at night time. Ever heard of the 'don't eat after 7pm' rule? While everybody was tucked away in their beds, I was raiding the kitchen.


----------



## John Smith (May 30, 2017)

DiDiZia said:


> A couple months ago, I went on a very stupid diet. I started only eating one meal, and exercising for a couple hours every day. The results? I 'relapsed', and begun eating the calorie rich foods I'd usually eat. My favourite £1 chocolate cake, crisps, lots of homemade BBQ wings, plenty of chips and breads (bloody carbs!), etc.
> I managed to gain 1 and half stones (21 pounds) in what must've been 2-3 weeks.
> Why did this happen? Well, you see, when you suddenly restrict you caloric intake, it 'shocks' your body into what those in the health/weight loss community call "starvation mode". Your body begins to lower its metabolism, and the food that you do eat will be stored away in your body as fat.
> This is the primary reason why the majorty of people who lose weight gain it all back and more. Their calorie restriction is too extreme, so when they come off their diets and start eating normally, they gain all their weight back.
> ...



I already thought about propose to her eventually a first-month starvation diet but since I had none idea how this method could work I remained careful about it... until now. 

Wow. It's really effcient.  By mixing your advice with any newly information I went to collect from forum to forum, I'll might soon be able to draft a concrete fat diet plan program to hers. :happy:


----------



## John Smith (Jun 2, 2017)

I make a pretty long set of both researchs and calculations and, if this one-year diet I've planning past well, my friend would likely gain approximatively between 13 to circa 40-8lbs per month at a sedentary basis or circa 66-72 to 127lbs per month at a sedentary basis. Both without the 12k cal upgrade.

In others words, she can reach her ideal weight after two-to-seven months like she can merely outpace it after three weeks of no-stop binging, however the possibility to which she can gain until 127lbs monthly seem to me quite unrealistic. The only cases of massive weight progress among no-overweight women I read among F.A. forums is about an once thin feedee who managed to gain 80 pounds the first month she started to gorge herself then about some journalist who unexpectedly gained 53 pounds while Holidays because she spent the last two weeks to drink a lot of homemade goat's milk with her family.

If she prefer maintain the plan even after have peaking her wished poundage, she will probably weighing after twelve months between 287-to-293lbs min. same as she can peak also the 550s max. , at an active basis. Well...


----------



## mister_bueno (Jun 2, 2017)

You're too focused on the end result. Enjoy the journey.


----------



## John Smith (Jun 4, 2017)

mister_bueno said:


> You're too focused on the end result. Enjoy the journey.



I'm not. Only, I've found the necessity to reassure my friends about predictable results more appropriate for her in order to display her a more concrete and realistic optimism about the experience she prepare herself to live.

But well, anyway she finally decided to abandon the project yesterday once I came with the diet plan as promised and over 5000cal of fast food inside a cardboard bag as gift of encouraging first step to our agreement... she claims she no longer wants to become fat anymore. &#55357;&#56853;&#55357;&#56849;


----------



## Tracii (Jun 6, 2017)

What people that think this way don't realize that stuffing causes nausea,heartburn from hell,headaches,bowel irritation so doing it as this person is suggesting more than likely isn't going to work because who is going to do it that way every day?
Some try to be super scientific and say X amount of calories will net Y number of pounds gained and we all know thats not how it works.
John it seems you are a numbers junkie (accounting major maybe?) and you think everything in the world is run by numbers.
May I suggest that you yourself try this "diet" and see how well it works.
My guess you wouldn't make it thru the first day without saying boy this was a bad idea.
Every few years on fat sites I am on one person will come up with some grand fool proof diet to gain fantasy level weight gain.


----------



## John Smith (Jun 8, 2017)

Tracii said:


> What people that think this way don't realize that stuffing causes nausea,heartburn from hell,headaches,bowel irritation so doing it as this person is suggesting more than likely isn't going to work because who is going to do it that way every day?
> Some try to be super scientific and say X amount of calories will net Y number of pounds gained and we all know thats not how it works.
> John it seems you are a numbers junkie (accounting major maybe?) and you think everything in the world is run by numbers.
> May I suggest that you yourself try this "diet" and see how well it works.
> ...



First, there exist a few people who stuff themselves with a far much higher caloric intake.

Secondly, since the time I've posted this thread, I did my research and calculations, in sort to set up a diet contenting the less possible heavy food. Thing which has perfectly possible if you're familiar with Gainerism/Feederism (and I fear have a little doubt about it) .

Thirdly, I am indeedly picky in matter of numbers. What's the trouble with that?

Either, this is Gainerism/Feederism. Yea, it includes risks. It doesn't stop people who evolve into it to practise this lifestyle the same way athletes in boxe or extreme sports, people practising sadomasochism or people addicted to "miracle" WL programms. So if you find extreme stuffing dangerous, fine. But I beg to you my sincere apology by advance by just abovelining here that I and my friend don't really give a damn about that. She already practise extreme stuffing anyway.


----------

